# Where can you go to the beach at night?



## mamiecarter (May 3, 2006)

I grew up in Florida when people never locked their houses. College kid used to go to the beach at night and when my family rented a beach house as a small cild I used to walk on the beach while everyone else slept. Is their any place left you can do this?  Any where that it is reasonably safe? Any one have any recent experience?


----------



## moonstone (May 3, 2006)

Our home resort is right on St.Augustine Beach & while we were there a few weeks ago DH & I walked the beach under the moonlite several times. There were lots of folks doing the same thing as well as quite a few cars parked up by the dunes with who knows what going on inside. We did see a policeman (not sure if FL State or St.Aug.Beach) on an ATV cruising the beach one evening, didnt see him stop anyone.
~Diane


----------



## sfwilshire (May 4, 2006)

I've walked with a companion many times at night in the Clearwater/St Pete areas. As long as there are a few people around, I've never been concerned. Not sure I'd do it as a single female, but should be no problem with a male escort or in a group.

Sheila


----------



## travelbug (May 4, 2006)

The beaches on Maui and Kauai are very safe (imo) to walk at night.  We like to swim at night but quit doing that when a local fisherman saw us and told us it is not unusual for him to see tiger sharks as he is night fishing - they come close to shore in search food......

travelbug


----------



## JLB (May 4, 2006)

I had never considered not going to the beach at night anywhere we have stayed in SW FL.

On the other hand, we have never gone to the beach at night.  The sunset is it for us!  After that it is normally BBQ (or restuarant), swimming pool and hot tub, in that order, almost every night.

PS--I would not do it as a single female either.  The surgery would be too much!

PPSS--But if I had it, and was female, I have no doubt that I would be single!


----------



## JudyH (May 4, 2006)

We stay in south Myrtle Beach and there are always a lot of folks on the beach.  Part of the reason is that the kids buy fireworks and shoot them on the beach, but there are always a lot of folks around.  Too many to go skinny dipping.


----------



## hibbeln (May 4, 2006)

I don't know if you meant ANYWHERE or just Southern Florida, but......we walked on the beach in Aruba a lot a few years back since our group was half at the Casa del Mar and half at the Costa Linda.  We had babies at the time and it was closer to walk on the beach than on sidewalks/roads.  We went back and forth many times at night and felt very safe, even carrying little sleeping ones.  Lovely, too!


----------



## geoffb (May 4, 2006)

We routinely walk on the beach at night in Cancun, Mexico. But there are always other people on the beach as well as security patrols from the nearby resorts.


----------



## Malibu Sky (May 5, 2006)

We are lucky we live very a near a beach that is very private and safe, I never think twice about walking here in Malibu...Venice, CA may be another story.


----------



## daventrina (May 5, 2006)

travelbug said:
			
		

> We like to swim at night but quit doing that when a local fisherman saw us and told us it is not unusual for him to see tiger sharks as he is night fishing - they come close to shore in search food......
> 
> travelbug


We don't do that much anymore either for the same reason... Especially where there are fresh water inlets (e.g. Embassy, Black Rock, Makena Landing) Last year at Embassy just after sunset, there was a large Tiger cruising the beach less than 50 feet off shore and a little as 20 feet  No one on the beach was hurt, but he did find one of our green 4 flippered friends about 100 feet off shore Just never felt the same in the water after dark...


----------



## DeniseM (May 5, 2006)

My husband and I walk on the beach at night in Hawaii, but as a woman, I wouldn't walk anywhere *alone* at night, unless there were lots of other "safe-looking" people around.


----------



## mamiecarter (May 5, 2006)

Sounds to me like the way to do it is take along some friends. So what I need is to exchange into a 2  or 3 bedroom unit somewhere nice. I really like the Florida Panhandle but I know those beaches are overcrowded now and Florida isn't as safe as it was forty years ago.What a shame to have to look for a well lit private beach with security guards!


----------



## JLB (May 5, 2006)

You would like SW Florida more.  Siesta Key Beach is reated one of the top in the world (#2 in Florida, #10 in the US).

The beaches from Ft. Myers on down are very nice.

Email me for specifics if you like.



			
				mamiecarter said:
			
		

> Sounds to me like the way to do it is take along some friends. So what I need is to exchange into a 2  or 3 bedroom unit somewhere nice. I really like the Florida Panhandle but I know those beaches are overcrowded now and Florida isn't as safe as it was forty years ago.What a shame to have to look for a well lit private beach with security guards!


----------



## Hoc (May 6, 2006)

Newport Beach is very safe at night, but cold in months other than summer.  Waikiki Beach is quite safe at night.  The beach in front of the tri-Royals in Cancun is safe at night.


----------



## pedro47 (May 7, 2006)

Virginia Beach, VA is very safe at night.


----------



## Strong1 (May 9, 2006)

My husband and I just returned from a week in the Algarve in Portugal.  We were staying in the small town of Carvioero and I would feel completely safe walking anywhere at any time there.  There were some tiny beaches beside the cliffs that would have been very cool to visit at night.  It was the most breathtaking scenery I have ever seen (and I've seen some great views).


----------



## Neesie (May 10, 2006)

We go to either the SE (Gold Coast) or SW coast of Florida every winter.  Sometimes we walk the beach at night.  I never once felt unsafe.  However, I come from an area where we NEVER lock our home either.  When we moved we had to look high and low for the one key that unlocked our doors (for the new owner).


----------



## nkosi278 (May 11, 2006)

Best for me was always Gigaro Plage (between Le Lavandou and St Tropez), usually unclothed of course.........
nkosi


----------

